# [SOLVED] Anno 2070 Crashing on Start up



## CrazyGerman (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

I recently bought Anno 2070 through Steam. I installed the game and everything seemed to be working as intended, however when I attempted to start the game the first time it booted up, authenticated fine, the Ubisoft game launcher started as intended, but when I then clicked play the screen turned black as if it to load, my cursor changed to the in game cursor and then it closed back to the Ubisoft game launcher which presented me with a after game report. The after game report is not an error message, but part of the launcher to tell me if i earned any achievements and for how long I had been playing.

After several attempts of simply restarting the game (I'm at 50+ now) I managed to have the game pop up a windows error twice. I cant get a screen shot or even say what it said because it was only visible for half a second before it disappeared. Its also only happened twice out of all my attempts.

So far I have tried several things:
1) updated video drivers and directX of course
2) Found a post that suggested editing the engine.ini file to run in windowed mode. I attempted this, but it made no difference. Afterwards I deleted all Anno 2070 files and ran a clean install just to make sure it wouldn't cause any problems in the future.
3) I uninstalled the Ubisoft Game Launcher and let the game reinstall it to make sure that wasn't causing any problems.
4) There is a steam moderator post that suggests running some installers manually. A steam support ticket told me to do this as well I did it, but still no change. This is what they suggest: 
Browse to your Anno 2070 installation folder (Usually C:\Program files\Steam\Steamapps\common\anno 2070\)

Run the following installers:

...\Steamapps\common\anno 2070\install\DirectX\DXSETUP.exe
...\Steamapps\common\anno 2070\install\vcredist\vcredist_x86.exe
...\Steamapps\common\anno 2070\install\InstallTool.exe
...\Steamapps\common\anno 2070\install\UbisoftGameLauncherInstaller.exe

Reboot your computer and test the issue again.

Another idea given is to run steam and the game as an administrator. I tried this and even tried installing the game while on steam as an administrator. Neither worked.

5) I am not running AVG anti virus which seems to also be causing a lot of people grief with this game, luckily (or I guess unluckily since Id then know how to fix it) I'm not one of those people.

6) This was a suggestion by the Ubisoft support ticket. Claiming I probably don't meet the minimum system requirements. However, from what I read I exceed the recommended requirements.


Thank you in advance for your time, I feel like Ive been doing this :banghead: for close to a week now. Especially after both steam and Ubisoft told me to make sure I updated my drivers and directX (wasting a day of my time waiting for a response) even though I specifically told them I had already done so.

Oh I almost forgot. Yesterday the game decided to magically boot up two separate times. I have not been able to get it to do so again since then. I also downloaded a demo of the game I found today to see if it would run thus determining whether it was a steam installing problem. The demo however does the exact same thing when starting up.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Anno 2070 Crashing on Start up*

I have finally found a fix!!!!

The problem was a startup process causing the game to crash. 

I would recommend going into msconfig. Select "Selective startup" then uncheck "load start up items", reboot and see if the game will now launch correctly. If it does so you have a solution, but a semi tedious job ahead of you. I started doing some process of elimination work and rebooted with normal startup. I then began unchecking one program at a time to find the culprit. In my case it was ASUS GamerOSD a overlay from ASUS to take in game video and screenshots. If you have it try turning that off first and see if it will fix it for you.

Hope this helps some of you who might also be having this problem! =)


----------

